# مكونات مياه الأمطار



## ج.ناردين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما هي المكونات (العناصر) الكيميائية لمياه الأمطار؟
دمتم بخير​


----------



## صاصا السريع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

هى مياه منزوعة الاملاح تماما


----------



## ج.ناردين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك على الاهتمام والرد
صاصا السريع
واتمنى ايضاً ان أجد اجابة أشمل 
دمت بخير​


----------



## abue tycer (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مياه الامطار*

وليس صحيحا أن مياه الأمطار هي أنقي أنواع المياه العذبة. قهي تحتوي علي مغادن مذابة من الرياح الملوثة وجسيمات من التراب وغازات مذابة كثاني أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكسيد الكبريت كما في الأمطار الحمضية acid rain. والجليد أثناء تكوينه يمتص من الجو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وغيره من الغازات الموجودة به ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية.


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك على الإهتمام والرد
abue tycer
واتمنى ان اجد المزيد من الإجابات 
دمت بخير​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

علم المياه Hydrology يتناول المياه وتوزيعها فوق الأرض وصفاتها وخصائصها الطبيعية والكيميائية وتفاعلها مع البيئة والكائنات الحية .وقدأعلنت الأمم المتحدة أن العقد ما بين سنتي 2005 – 2015 هو عقد الماء لأجل الحياة "Water for Life" . و أشار تقرير للأمم المتحدة إن خُمس سكان كوكب الأرض يفتقدون المياه الصالحة للشرب بسبب سوء إدارة الموارد حبث يعيش فقراء العالم على أقل من جالونين ونصف من المياه في اليوم وهو ما يعادل واحد من ثلاثين من الاستهلاك اليومي للدول الغنية. لأن 70 % من سطح الأرض ماء و97,5% منها مياه مالحة في المحيطات والبحار و 1% مياه عذبة في الأنهار والبحيرات وباطن الأرض صالحة للاستخدام الآدمي و68,9 % من المياه العذبة فوق كوكبنا في شكل جليد . وجميع الحضارات القديمة قد نشأت حول ضفاف الأنهار بالقرب من مصادر المياه كما في الفرات بالعراق والنيل بمصر . وحاليا أصبحت مشكلة المياه تتصدر هموم سكان العالم . فنجد أكثر من خمس سكانه يعانون من أزمة توفر المياه العذبة والنقية. مما سيجعل الصراع القادم في العالم حول السيطرة على مصادر المياه . و19% من الكهرباء في العالم من قوة المياه hydro- power .

الماء اسم يطلق علي الحالة السا الماء اسم يطلق علي الحالة السائلة لمركب الهيدروجين والأكسجين . وكان الفلاسفة الأقدمون يعتبرون الماء كعنصر أساسي لكل المواد السائلة وظل هذا الإعتقاد سائدا حتي القرن 18 . ففي عام 1781 استطاع العالم الكيميائي البريطاني هنري كافنديش Henry Cavendish تخليق االماء بحرق الهدروجين في الهواء محدثا فرقعة ولم يكن كنمه هذه التجربة معروفا حتي أتي الكيماوي الفرنسي أنطوان لافوازييه Antoine Lavoisier وأثبت أن الماء ليس عنصرا بل مركبا من الهيدروجين والأكسجين ثم أكتشف لعالمان الفرنسي جوزيف لويس والألماني الكسندر فون همبولد ت أن الماء يتكون من حجمين من الهيدروجين وحجم من الأكسجين كما هما في التركيبة يد2 ا(H2O) السائدة حاليا. أي أن الماء يتكون من "جزيئات". ويحتوي كل جزئ على ثلاثة ذرات عبارة عن 2 ذرة هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين .وقطرة الماء الواحدة تحتوي على الملايين من هذه الجزيئات وكل الهيدروجين في الماء وزنه الجزييْْء 1 .

لقد وجد بالماء نسبة متدنية جدا من الماء الثقيل heavy water أو ما يسمي ب (اكسيد الديتيريم deuterium oxide (D2O) والديتريم هو هو نظير الهيدروجين الذي وزنه الجزييء 2 . كما به آثار قليلة من أكسيد التريتيم tritium oxide (T2O)والتريتيم نظير للهيدروجين وزنه الجزييء 3. فالهيدروجين، هو أخف عناصر الكون، وأكثرها وجوداً به، حيث تصل نسبته إلى أكثر من 90%، وهو غاز قابل للاشتعال. و الأكسجين غاز نشط يساعد على الاشتعال . ويُكَوِّن حوالي 20% من الهواء الجوى، وهو ضروري لتنفس الكائنات الحية، ويدخل في التركيب العضوي لجميع الأحياء، مع الهيدروجين والكربون. وعلى الرغم من أن الهيدروجين غاز مشتعل، والأكسجين غاز يساعد على الاشتعال، إلاّ أنه عند اتحاد ذرتي هيدروجين مع ذرة أكسجين، ينتج الماء الذي يطفئ النار. ورغم أن الماء مكون من ذرات أكسجين إلا أنه ليس الأكسجين الذي تحتاجه الكائنات المائية الحية كالسمك والنباتات البحرية . لأنها تعيش علي الأكسجين الذائب كغاز في الماء. والمياه الجارية في الأنهار والمحيطات والمجاري المائية بها نسبة أعلي من الأكسجين عما في المياه الراكدة بالبرك والمستنقعات التي تعيض بها أحياء مائية تستهلك الأكسجين بها .

وليس صحيحا أن مياه الأمطار هي أنقي أنواع المياه العذبة. قهي تحتوي علي مغادن مذابة من الرياع الملوثة وجسيمات من التراب وغازات مذابة كثاني أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكسيد الكبريت كما في الأمطار الحمضية acid rain . والجليد أثناء تكوينه يمتص من الجو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وغيره من الغازات الموجودة به ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية . والمياه في انسيابها فوق قشرة الأرض تتفاعل مع المعادن في التربة والصخوروتذوب بالمياه السطحية والجوفية كبريتات وكلوريدات وبيكربونات الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم واكاسيد الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم . والمياه السطحية قد تتلوث بمياه المجاري والنفايات الصناعية . وقد تتسرب مياه النفايات والمجاري للمياه الجوفية أو الآبار الضحلة بما فيها فضلات الإنسان والحيوانات مكونة موادا نيتروجينية وكلوريداتية . ومعظم المياه الطبيعية للشرب من الآبار العميقة بها مادة الفلوريد بكميات متفاوتة والتي تقلل تسوس الأسنان . ومياه البحار والمحيطات يتركز بها ملح الطعام(كلوريد الصوديوم ).

[عدل] السحب المطيرة ئلة لمركب الهيدروجين والأكسجين . وكان الفلاسفة الأقدمون يعتبرون الماء كعنصر أساسي لكل المواد السائلة وظل هذا الإعتقاد سائدا حتي القرن 18 . ففي عام 1781 استطاع العالم الكيميائي البريطاني هنري كافنديش Henry Cavendish تخليق االماء بحرق الهدروجين في الهواء محدثا فرقعة ولم يكن كنمه هذه التجربة معروفا حتي أتي الكيماوي الفرنسي أنطوان لافوازييه Antoine Lavoisier وأثبت أن الماء ليس عنصرا بل مركبا من الهيدروجين والأكسجين ثم أكتشف لعالمان الفرنسي جوزيف لويس والألماني الكسندر فون همبولد ت أن الماء يتكون من حجمين من الهيدروجين وحجم من الأكسجين كما هما في التركيبة يد2 ا(H2O) السائدة حاليا. أي أن الماء يتكون من "جزيئات". ويحتوي كل جزئ على ثلاثة ذرات عبارة عن 2 ذرة هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين .وقطرة الماء الواحدة تحتوي على الملايين من هذه الجزيئات وكل الهيدروجين في الماء وزنه الجزييْْء 1 .

لقد وجد بالماء نسبة متدنية جدا من الماء الثقيل heavy water أو ما يسمي ب (اكسيد الديتيريم deuterium oxide (D2O) والديتريم هو هو نظير الهيدروجين الذي وزنه الجزييء 2 . كما به آثار قليلة من أكسيد التريتيم tritium oxide (T2O)والتريتيم نظير للهيدروجين وزنه الجزييء 3. فالهيدروجين، هو أخف عناصر الكون، وأكثرها وجوداً به، حيث تصل نسبته إلى أكثر من 90%، وهو غاز قابل للاشتعال. و الأكسجين غاز نشط يساعد على الاشتعال . ويُكَوِّن حوالي 20% من الهواء الجوى، وهو ضروري لتنفس الكائنات الحية، ويدخل في التركيب العضوي لجميع الأحياء، مع الهيدروجين والكربون. وعلى الرغم من أن الهيدروجين غاز مشتعل، والأكسجين غاز يساعد على الاشتعال، إلاّ أنه عند اتحاد ذرتي هيدروجين مع ذرة أكسجين، ينتج الماء الذي يطفئ النار. ورغم أن الماء مكون من ذرات أكسجين إلا أنه ليس الأكسجين الذي تحتاجه الكائنات المائية الحية كالسمك والنباتات البحرية . لأنها تعيش علي الأكسجين الذائب كغاز في الماء. والمياه الجارية في الأنهار والمحيطات والمجاري المائية بها نسبة أعلي من الأكسجين عما في المياه الراكدة بالبرك والمستنقعات التي تعيض بها أحياء الكربون]] وثاني أكسيد الكبريت كما في الأمطار الحمضية acid rain . والجليد أثناء تكوينه يمتص من الجو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وغيره من الغازات الموجودة به ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية . والمياه في انسيابها فوق قشرة الأرض تتفاعل مع المعادن في التربة والصخوروتذوب بالمياه السطحية والجوفية كبريتات وكلوريدات وبيكربونات الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم واكاسيد الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم . والمياه السطحية قد تتلوث بمياه المجاري والنفايات الصناعية . وقد تتسرب مياه النفايات والمجاري للمياه الجوفية أو الآبار الضحلة بما فيها فضلات الإنسان والحيوانات مكونة موادا نيتروجينية وكلوريداتية . ومعظم المياه الطبيعية للشرب من الآبار العميقة بها مادة الفلوريد بكميات متفاوتة والتي تقلل تسوس الأسنان . ومياه البحار والمحيطات يتركز بها ملح الطعام(كلوريد الصوديوم )

منقول عن كوكل


----------



## ج.ناردين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك
مهندس المحبة 
على الرد والإهتمام
دمت بخير​


----------



## صاصا السريع (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى حينما ذكرت انها مياه منزوعة الاملاح قصدت ذلك من تكوينها حيث ان فكرة الdestaliation مأخوذة من الدوره الهيدرولوجية للمياه ولم اقصد عند تعرضها للملوثات المحيطة
واخيرا اشكر المشاركين على المفاعلة البناءة


----------



## ج.ناردين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

صاصا السريع قال:


> اخوانى حينما ذكرت انها مياه منزوعة الاملاح قصدت ذلك من تكوينها حيث ان فكرة الdestaliation مأخوذة من الدوره الهيدرولوجية للمياه ولم اقصد عند تعرضها للملوثات المحيطة
> واخيرا اشكر المشاركين على المفاعلة البناءة


فهمت ما تقصده أخي 
وشاكرة لك تعاونك واجابتك الرائعة
وأشكرك كل الشكر للعودة والإهتمام
دمت بخير
ابنة الأردن
ناردين​


----------



## ج.ناردين (26 أبريل 2011)

احببت ان اضع هذه المعلومات بين ايديكم
دمتم بخير​


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## maidi (12 أكتوبر 2012)

تحية طيبة السيد أحمد
هلا بيك وبأفكارك في المنتدى

وبكل عنصر فعال
دمتم ذخراً


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 يناير 2014)

[h=4]أحمد عاصم النبوي
[/h]maidi

أشكركما كل الشكرلتواجدكم
دمتما بخير
ابنة الأردن
ناردين​


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 يناير 2014)

*أحمد عاصم النبوي
*

maidi

أشكركما كل الشكرلتواجدكما
دمتما بخير
ابنة الأردن
ناردين​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
مياه الامطار تختلف في مواصفاتها من موقع لموقع ومن موسم لموسم وتختلف ايضا باختلاف الحالة الجوية حيث ان الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل البرق والرعد من اسباب تكون الامونيا في الهواء الجوي مع مركبات النيتروجين التي تعتبر سمادا للارض ولذلك قال الله تعالى وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون صدق الله العظيم وكذلك قال وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي ( ربي لك الحمد على ما انعمت به علينا )
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## berkawy (16 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم ........... نريد قسم الهندسة المائية (هيدروليكا - هيدرولوجى )
****** برامج وأمثلة كتب wms --- hec -ras وبرامج هيدروليك للسريان فى القنوات والمواسير 

ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------

